# oil screw



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

well, today i decided i was going to change my oil. i get under my bike and start unscrewing the oil screw to drain it and its stripped out. ive turned and turned on it. it will not come out and ideas on how to get this screw out? any ideas or suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

any suggestions??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive not heard of that. Loosen and strip it? is oil leaking out?
Sounds like maybe all the threads stuck to the bolt. You are going to have yank it out with pliers. or weld something to the end of it and yank it out.

Yer gonna need an oversize plug. Get a self tap or a piggy back.
the piggy back is probably the better plan.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

yea sir oil is leaking a lil but not bad when i went to go to lossen it it just turned and turned and wasnt loosening at all. where can i get a piggy back at??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

NAPA, O'Reilly's, Autozone, Advance..
A Piggy back is a type of oil drain repair plug.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

ok thanks for the help


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

what does it look like? You might have to get an ease out socket w/ some sharp teeth in it to get it off.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

it screw all the way in and leaking a little and i got a maybe a half of a thread out and it all stripped and shiny silver and theres barle even a thread there from what i can see


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if its stripped inside, sounds to me like your going to need to drill it out & re-tap it & get a new bolt. If the thread in the case is ok, you should be able to drill the bolt out (carefully) then get a tap that matches the threads in the hole, clean it out good, and then just get a new drain bolt.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

ok i will try that is it going to be a problem if its stipped at the bottom of the engine


----------

